# Pioneer 5.1 Channel HDMI



## Cory'sHTBuild (Jul 11, 2010)

newbie here.
hey guys;

just hooked up my 52" to this Pioneer VSX-520-K Model. I ran a HDMI cable from my satellite TV box to the receiver and another HDMI cable from my receiver to the TV. I am getting no audio on the TV but the picture and colour is fine?

Any suggestions? i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would look at your HDMI Audio Outputs on your Sat Box. Especially if using Digital Cables before.
That is Optical and Coaxial.

Make sure you have it set to HDMI Audio. You should be good from there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, double check the settings. There are a lot of receivers that don't default to HDMI audio for some reason. Try that and let us know if it works.


----------



## Cory'sHTBuild (Jul 11, 2010)

hey guys..
so i went to the receiver and i need to select which "signal" the input is.. ie A / D / HDMI, etc. it is set at HDMI which i believe is correct and the HDMI shows on the screen when TV/SAT is selected.
so i think that is right??

as for the Satellite box, i'm trying to figure out whether it has to be set to show HDMI out. but, not sure it does...

oh my life......


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm. Your satellite box might not be passing the audio over hdmi. If that's the case, a digital audio cable (optical or coax, depending on what the sat box has) is required to get the audio signals to the receiver.


----------



## Cory'sHTBuild (Jul 11, 2010)

Anthony, i just checked with another input to the TV there is volume on the TV via a hand held video recorder.

Quick question, if i get an digital audio from satellite box to receiver, would i need another digital running from receiver to TV as well or just the first one?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you hook the sat box directly to the TV with HDMI can you get sound (through the TV speakers)?


If you run a digital audio line from the sat box to the receiver, you will only get sound through the receiver. If that's what you want, great! But if you want to run the TV sometimes with the internal speakers, you need to get an audio line there as well.

First step, though, check a direct connection from sat box to TV. If that works, then there may be another setting in the receiver to allow the audio pass-through.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Cory'sHTBuild said:


> newbie here.
> hey guys;
> 
> just hooked up my 52" to this Pioneer VSX-520-K Model. I ran a HDMI cable from my satellite TV box to the receiver and another HDMI cable from my receiver to the TV. I am getting no audio on the TV but the picture and colour is fine?
> ...


It is not clear what your problem is from your statement. Are you not getting any sound from the satbox source at all or are you not getting the sound from your TV's speakers?

There are two levels of connection/setting to attend to.
1. Make sure that the satbox is sending audio *out *over HDMI and not any of the other audio *outputs*. There should be a menu setting on the box for that.
2. Find the setting in the menus of your Pioneer which will determine that the audio for the satbox *input *is from the HDMI and not from any of the other audio *inputs*.
3. Find the setting in the menus of your Pioneer which determines whether its HDMI audio is *output *to the TV itself or if it is *output *to the speakers attached to the AVR. You cannot do both at the same time and you must choose.


----------

